# it's so purdy - my new portfolio website



## Mouse (Apr 16, 2012)

Just wanted to show it off a little 

http://malloryruff.tumblr.com/


----------



## tobepxt (Apr 16, 2012)

nice stuff.. that tiny overgrown house is probably my favorite photo on the first page.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks. seems like everyone responds really well to that one. I need to make it into a poster and sell it for bajillions of doll hairs


----------

